# Melanistic D.leucomelas froglet?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

It's what I'm thinking since his sibling is fully colored up. Thoughts?










Next to sibling for comparison:


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you should send it to me for a closer look


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

super cool! I love it


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if he colors up over time. I've had very gray leucs drop and then color up over time, but nothing that dark. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, he is about as dark as some of my younger terribilis. pretty cool.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

is that an orange spot near the left rear leg??


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, just some spag.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's almost the first leuc I ever liked .


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! He's awesome! Congrats! 
What a rare find- you're lucky!
That's really cool that you can see the faintest (what looks like) dark green where his yellow should be. That's amazing! 
Keep us updated on him!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

wow! 

I want to see this guy in a few months and see how it develops!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

.... Dibs?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I would also like to point out that the normal sibling is a pretty great looking frog too. I like the pattern.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's two oddball genetic mutations in a month on this forum!  That's some excellent luck.

My genetics are rusty now... I think Hypermelanism is often co-dominant... (Ed?)  
Get out that Punnett square and go for it.  If it's a co-dom trait you've statistically got a 50% chance for another if you breed that one out later in life.

(Again my genetics are rusty - Forgive me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, are you referring to Mark's standard lamasi? Now that is a cool frog. 

It will be interesting to see how this little dude shapes up. At this point, he is fat, active and eating melanos.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Some people have reported melanistic terribilis. People that have black auratus report that not all the offspring are black, but some are green.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I might have one of those, Doug. One of my terrib froglets isn't coloring up, despite being the size of his siblings. Pretty cool.

The leuc doesn't look like he will color up. He is doing well but the color ain't coming. Rather the green/black is becoming a bit more refined.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep us updated w/ pics on this guy... I wonder if the trait is ressesive? If so, wouldn't the normal sibelings have the possiblity of throwing one of these guys too? maybe Ed or someone w/ better understanding of genetics chime in on it for us.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a baby leuc that looked like that Ray. Mine colored up after a month or so to look like a normal leuc, but it sure would be cool if yours stayed this dark!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i had many melanistic froglets come out, however they do color up with time, you woudl have to hold him back to see if he holds its colors.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had them stay that color for up to a month, then change into completely normal looking froglets. I've also had them appear a strange olive/greenish color for awhile, before becoming yellow. It would be cool if he stayed that way, though.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

any updates?


----------

